

What Google Engineers Are Building in Seattle - gthuang
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2009/08/28/google-seattle-is-hiring-making-bid-to-be-transparent-to-local-engineers/

======
Mongoose
I especially enjoyed Stephen Adams' talk. The other two were very interesting,
but much broader overviews of Google technologies. Adams really drilled down
into the nitty gritty tricks he used to decrease the size of Chrome updates.

In contrast, a large portion of Chee Chew's talk was basically a Google
engineer walking through how to attach documents and use video chat in Gmail.

I really hope they do more of these talks. As a UW student, it's thrilling to
be able to hop on a bus and go rub shoulders with Googlers.

~~~
kirubakaran
This is totally off topic, but you don't have an email address in your
profile. So I'll ask it here:

How easy is it for a non-student to "unofficially" drop into a CS class in UW?
Will the professors find out and call the security/cops?

[Edit:mongoose has answered me by email. Thanks!]

------
zach
Google Irvine had an open house two years ago, before the troubles. Similar
feel as this one, it seems, and worthwhile for anyone interested.

------
joechung
Anyone else notice the spam hack in the comments?

